# Something small and slow growing?



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok I know its been a long while since I've been on this site, lol... school and stuff slows me down, however I'm still keeping fish! yay! And due to my school not telling me the size fish tank I can have I have a 29gallon in my dorm room, haha! Well I now have three small gold head comps in there, only about 1 1/2 inches, and they are very slow growing. So my question is this, I'm looking for some type of other cichlid, probably tanganykan or however you spell it, to go with them. I'm wanting something that isn't very ordinary, so nothing like rams, shellies, or something like that, and I mean they can grow bigger. It's just better if they are slow growing and I can use the 29 kinda as a grow out tank. So any ideas would be great. Again I like frontosas, and compressiceps, so I'm looking for something different, but just as cool looking if you catch my drift. Thanks! Any ideas are greatly appreciated!

Zack


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Lake Tanganyika is my favorite of the rift lakes too. I have 50 baby Burundi Frontosa about 1-1.5 inch if your interested....remember they may grow slow, but they do grow quit large  
When you mentioned "rams" I cringed, please remember Rams like very soft & low gH water where Tangys like very hard high gH. 
Shellies are one of my favs too, they have such fun characters. Then I have cyprochromis in the upper levels of the tank, makes for a lot of activity. Theres so many Tangys to choose from, thats part of the fun


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Sue, I've already got my hands full with fronts, and yea I know they can grow quite large. I actually had 6 on my way down to school in missouri... but I ended up with only one when I got there... but now he is a decent size. I have my 4 mpimbwe fronts in my tank at home and now the burundi. I saw some pictures of some Tropheus sp. Ikola. They caught my eye, but I'm not sure where I'd get them or if they would even work... thought if possible I could get some of those as small as possible, haha. Any other ideas let me know! Lookin for some bright colors if possible.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fishermanzack said:


> Ok I know its been a long while since I've been on this site, lol... school and stuff slows me down, however I'm still keeping fish! yay! And due to my school not telling me the size fish tank I can have I have a 29gallon in my dorm room, haha! Well I now have three small gold head comps in there, only about 1 1/2 inches, and they are very slow growing. So my question is this, I'm looking for some type of other cichlid, probably tanganykan or however you spell it, to go with them. I'm wanting something that isn't very ordinary, so nothing like rams, shellies, or something like that, and I mean they can grow bigger. It's just better if they are slow growing and I can use the 29 kinda as a grow out tank. So any ideas would be great. Again I like frontosas, and compressiceps, so I'm looking for something different, but just as cool looking if you catch my drift. Thanks! Any ideas are greatly appreciated!
> 
> Zack


Whoa, you're fussy.lol
Instead of buying a tank and finding what will "fit" in it. It's best to see what fish you like first and then go out and buy suitable accomodation.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Haha, yea I know... It's just I've had the 29 for a while, so thats why I'm trying to think of what I can put in it, and I really like those tropheus I was talking about. Anyone have any input? good or bad idea? will it work?


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, so this thread never really got far and since I kinda shot down the idea of tropheus for right now anyway, I'm still looking for a new cichlid to put in this tank! And I may take the comps out and move them to a friends. I really need some input here. Thanks!


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok so nevermind this whole thread, lol, I just decided what I'm going to do.


----------

